# Powerbook G4 s'allume et s'éteint immédiatement



## Tikay (28 Février 2007)

Salut à tous !

Je viens à vous car j'ai un problème avec mon Powerbook G4 15 pouces 1,5 GHz... Je l'ai acheté il y a 2 ans. Jusqu'ici aucun problème à signaler.

Mais cela fais quelques semaines qu'il a commencé à faire des siennes. 

En effet, lorsqu'il n'était pas branché sur secteur, il a d'abord commencé à s'éteindre sans avertissement de batterie faible lorsque celle-ci était presque vide. 

Puis il s'est mis à s'éteindre intempestivement toujours sans message, même lorsque la batterie était pleine à 80 ou 90%. 

Et depuis quelques jours, lorsque je l'allume, systématiquement, une fois le bureau affiché, il y a un claquement et l'ordi s'éteint. Impossible alors de le redémarrer sauf en le branchant sur secteur. Il s'allume dans ce cas normalement, mais je dois réinitialiser l'horloge et la date à chaque fois...

Bref pour résumer, je suis forcé de l'utiliser branché sur secteur, ce qui, lorsqu'il s'agit d'un portable, est plutôt embêtant. Et surtout je crains à la fois pour mon ordi et pour mon porte-monnaie si il faut le réparer. Je me suis déjà saigné pour me le payer, et je n'avais pas assez pour une extension de garantie, donc là c'est pour ma pomme, sans mauvais jeu de mot...:rose: 

Si une âme charitable pouvait venir à mon secours, ce serait sympa !!!

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Macoute (28 Février 2007)

La batterie est prévu pour 300 cycles.
Si tu as accés à un autre PowerBook, tu devrais essayé de permuter les batterie et de voir si le problème persiste.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2007)

tu peux toujours tenter le reset PMU simplement au cas o&#249;, &#233;tant donn&#233; que cette manip remet &#224; z&#233;ro certains param&#232;tres relatifs &#224; l'alimentation de ta machine 

Si cela ne change rien, je dirais qu'il y a un sacr&#233; probl&#232;me avec ta machine. Je ne pense pas que cela soit cependant li&#233; &#224; la batterie de ta machine... essaie aussi de faire l'Apple Hardware Test, pour voir s'il te d&#233;c&#232;le qq chose


----------

